# RIP Keefer 8/25/05-4/24/19



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We said goodbye to Keefer a couple of week ago after a good, long life of 13 years, 8 months. Such a sweet, loving, affectionate dog. He lost his half sister Dena when she was 4 years old, and took it hard. Those two were joined at the hip. A few months later we got Halo, and at first he wasn't much interested in her, but they did become friends and were constant companions for over 9 years. Almost a year ago, he lost her too.  By the time we brought Cava home Keef was already too old to play with another dog and I'm not sure how much he cared whether or not she was here. But she loved him and was very devoted to him, always looking out for her boy. We'll miss you so much big boy. :wub:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He sure was a good looking boy. Sorry you lost him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. No matter how long they live, it is always way too short. Gorgeous dogs and what a fun life. Those pictures made me tear up and remind me of the dogs I lost. Heal well.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so sorry. He was a really beautiful dog, in more ways than one.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

He was handsome. So sorry for your loss


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A handsome dog that had a good life. Who could ask for more? 



It's always hard for me when I loose one but it's always been an honor to have them in my life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He was so beautiful. Babsy was put down on 4/29, and she would have been 14 on August 10th. So about the same age as your boy. Aren't the old ones so very special? I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. He had a good, long life with you.


----------



## HollandNicholson (May 6, 2019)

I am so sorry He was gorgeous Beautiful pics of him


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, I just hate seeing this. I've always thought what a beautiful good boy. So many memories to cherish. I am very sorry to hear of this loss. Take care.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know it is so hard - - and hope you are holding out ok I am sure Cava is keeping you busy -- that was a wonderful long life!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

A life well lived, really beautiful boy. I am sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Keefer. Peace to you.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Keefer was one of my favourite dogs on this forum and I always enjoyed your photos of him so much.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So very sorry, Debbie.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What a wonderful and full life your shared together. I am so sorry to read of his passing. RIP Keefer, then run and play like the wind.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your photos tell a beautiful story of happy, loved dog living a wonderful life. Seeing him as a happy oldster is so precious.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, Debbie! I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your husband.
Sheilah


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry. 13+ years is a fabulous life and we all know he had the best!! But its still hard. I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have been offline for a few days and this was the first thing I saw when I got back in range this morning. 
I am very sorry for your loss. That seems such a meaningless comment but I have nothing else. I wish you peace and hope Cava keeps you occupied.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, my deepest sympathies to you and your household. What a beautiful photographic tribute to the wonderful life he had.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no. I’m so sorry. Your pictures show what beautiful dog he was and what a beautiful life he had. Hugs from afar.


----------



## Mathguy (May 10, 2019)

RIP, My prior GSD died at 10, I was hoping he would make it to 12 but it didn't happen, almost 14 years is pretty old.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Looking at your pictures made me tear up. What a gorgeous dog. Deepest sympathies to you.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Those photos are precious. He was such a handsome fellow.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry Debbie, 2 close together. How fortunate you've been to have these gorgeous GSDs


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your losses. Your dogs were all so beautiful and I know you did a lot with them. It’s so hard to lose a companion.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

RIP Keefer.... So sorry for your loss.... He is now with his girls. ❤


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ausdland said:


> Sorry Debbie, 2 close together.


As it turned out, not as close as we expected, so there's that. We fully expected to lose both of them last year, but he just wasn't ready to go yet.


----------



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow what beautiful dogs. I am sorry for your loss. Those are great photos of the two of them together.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, Mike. The first few photos with two dogs were Keefer with his big sister Dena, then him with Halo when she was a pup, and their adventures together until we lost her about a year before him due to DM.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Debbie, my deepest sympathies. What a gorgeous fellow, and what a good long life he had. Your pictures are a wonderful history of his life and more importantly, his joie de vivre. He lived life with panache.

It's really sad that our dogs can't live longer than they do. 
I'm really sorry.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry I missed this post when you first posted. I am very sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier. We lost 3 GSDs in the last year and a half. All rescues and adored. I know your grief. I hope they are all playing together now at Rainbow Bridge. What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks again, everyone. Today would have been Keef's 14th birthday. :halogsd:


----------

